# Great Tag Teams?



## celtic_crippler (Nov 30, 2009)

Who do you consider one of the greatest tag teams? 

I was a huge LOD mark in my teens. 

One of my favorite wrestling moments was wathcing the Road Warriors in the AWA trap rookie Kurt Hennig's head between the ropes and then ruthlessly beat him in the head with chairs as he struggled to free his neck from the entwined ring ropes. Outstanding! 

You?


----------



## sfs982000 (Dec 1, 2009)

celtic_crippler said:


> Who do you consider one of the greatest tag teams?
> 
> I was a huge LOD mark in my teens.
> 
> ...


 
That was pretty awesome.  I was a huge LOD mark as well, but I also liked Tully Blanchard and Arn Anderson and the Midnight Express.


----------



## Guardian (Dec 1, 2009)

LOD surely ranks up there also, I use to love watching them, Hawk flying off the top rope as animal held his opponent on his shoulders, sweet.

I always liked the Legion of Doom Butch Reed and Ron Simmons and of course the Steiner Brothers.

I'm going way back with Dick the Bruiser and The Crusher for AWA also.


----------

